# تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي



## kafh (8 فبراير 2012)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

للراغبين بتسديد مديونية واستخراج قرض جديد 

الرجاء التواصل معي على الرقم المرفق في البطاقة مع الشكر الجزيل 

مرزوق العتيبي
0581216612
سداد مديونيات ، خدمات بنكية
المملكة العربية السعودية 
المنطقة الوسطى الرياض




اظغط البطاقة للوصول للموقع
​*






لطلب خدمة التسويق ورفع المواضيع راسلني
0505678580 ابو محمد- جوال + واتس اب
خدمات التسويق الالكتروني الذكي
كتابة ورفع المواضيع في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
التسويق الالكتروني عبر الانترنت
يوميا لمدة شهر 1500 ريال+تسويق الكتروني مجانا لبضاعتك​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​





لوحة ثمينة مزينة بالزمرد والياقوت 400 قيراط للبيع بالمزاد العلني ،،فرصه لا تقدر بثمن


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (14 مارس 2012)

*رد: تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

_______________________________________​


احجار كريمة للبيع بسعر مغري






* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (28 مارس 2012)

*رد: تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

تمر خلاص وسكري للبيع بالجملة والمفرق 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------



## kafh (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​


​


----------



## kafh (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تسديد مديونيات - مرزوق العتيبي*


البنك العربي,بنك الرياض,بنك الجزيرة,بنك الانماء,بنك الراجحي,البنك الاهلي التجاري,بنك ساب,بنك سامبا,البنك السعودي الهولندي, البنوك السعودية الاخرى
سداد المديونيات والتعثرات في جميع المدن علما ان السداد بطرق شرعية واسلامية ميسرة 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

فضلا وليس امرا
تجهيز التالي قبل الاتصال
مقدار الراتب
القسط الشهري ان وجد 
البنك 
مبلغ التسوية السداد المبكر
المتعثرات
المنطقة 
جهة العمل 
رقم الجوال 

وعذرا من تحديد اي نسب لانها بتخلف من موظفي قطاع الى اخر وكذلك لتنوع حلول التمويل والتسديد 
فالافضل هو الاتصال والتواصل وستجد ان شاء الله كافة الاجوبة لكل استفساراتك 
*الشركة تقوم بتسديد البنوك والقروض الشخصية وقروض البنوك 
نتعامل مع جميع البنوك السعودية بما فيها صندوق التنمية العقاري والصناعي والزراعي
*

خدماتنا تشمل التالي

تسديدالقروض والمتعثرات واستخراج قرض عقاري
تسديد القرض القديم واستخراج قرض جديد بطريقة شرعية
سداد المديونيات والتعثرات في جميع المدن علما ان السداد بطرق شرعية واسلامية ميسرة
بالاضافة للتمويل العقاري والتمويل بالرهن العقاري والتمويل الشخصي وتقسيط الاجهزة والبطاقات 

تحياتي للجميع


للتواصل اي ميل 

[email protected]

مع تحيات خدمات تمويلي المتكاملة


----------

